# Rental Car in Aruba



## travelplanner70 (May 11, 2006)

I just noticed that Hertz rates have come down in Aruba.  Can anyone say if the condition of Hertz cars is good in Aruba?  I do not want to rent a junky car.  I also was thinking of renting from Thifty.  I have used them in the past and their cars were okay.  Any thoughts on Hertz cars in Aruba? thanks.


----------



## SusanY (May 12, 2006)

There are many car rental companies in Aruba...I have always found the American associated companies just a bit to high priced.  We use the local companies and have never had a problem.


----------



## Deb&Sean (May 13, 2006)

We would agree w/ SusanY...we have always researched and ended w/ a local rental (Economy, Amigo or American)...Frankly all of the cars we have seen both local and those from Hertz and Thrifty aren't in the best condition-dirty/dusty, etc  but they get you from place to place and that's what counts.  We have not had an issue w/ any of the above companies in the 4 years we have been coming to the island.


----------



## lvhmbh (May 13, 2006)

Hans at Tropic and Jansen are the two most used by Aruba regulars.  You can find out more at www.visitaruba.com or www.aruba-bb.com.  Linda


----------



## ArtsieAng (May 15, 2006)

If you have never been to Aruba, and are the type to do alot of sight seeing, I would strongly suggest that you rent a jeep. There are many sights that are extremely difficult, and some impossible to get to by car. 

You can take a jeep tour to see these sights, or you can rent a jeep. The windward side of the island is mostly dirt/rocky roads.

If you are planning to rent a car to go to dinner, town, or beaches, then a regular car will be fine.


----------



## kathleenpeyer (May 16, 2006)

We are also traveling to Aruba - last week in May - staying at the Ocean Club - and are looking forward to rest and relaxation on the beach although not sure what to expect weather-wise (and ocean water temp). Don't want the expense of a car rental for the entire week but would like to see some of the sights on the island. What would those of you "in the know" suggest as far as transport from/to airport and a day or 2 of touring the island? Is a weekly car rental really the only option for enjoying a week's stay in Aruba?

Thank you for your advice.


----------



## lvhmbh (May 16, 2006)

I go with the car rental.  There are just too many restaurants that you would need to spend the money for a taxi.  Mirandi's, Madame Janette, etc.  The Ocean Club is a bit of a walk to a group of restaurants near Playa Linda (oh yeah Azurro at Playa Linda).  We rent at the airport but there are some rentals at each of the resorts.  Linda
You might also want to pop up to the Lighthouse for sunset (I do not recommend dining there but we always go for a drink) and then go down to one of the other restaurants for dinner.


----------



## silverfox82 (May 21, 2006)

As a frequent visitor to Aruba my experience is to just shop for the cheapest rate. When I was there in March I had a car reserved from the company most recommended on here, Jansen I think. Their office was closed when we arrived so I went to the company next door and was able to get a car at the same rate which was quite reasonable. When we did the walk around noting damage, it had more dings than could be recorded, ran like a charm and I was not concerned about where I parked it to avoid further damage. The CDW's often have a $500 deductible in Aruba so I'll take a junker anytime as long as it runs well


----------



## kathleenpeyer (May 23, 2006)

Thanks for the tips. I'm still undecided. Guess we'll wait till we get there as we are leaving for Aruba in just a few days. We'll probably crash at the resort for the first few days (in dire need of some R&R) and rent a car for the last 3 or 4 days to explore. CAN'T WAIT to get there. Hope the weather is good.


----------



## gretel (May 29, 2006)

I just returned from Aruba.  I rented from Hans at Tropic via email before I arrived.  HIs representative was waiting for me at the airport luggage exit with the car.  I signed the form and he helped me load the luggage.  We fit 3 adults, 2 children and 5 suitcases in a Yaris.  The rate was very reasonable!  Upon return at the airport, Hans met us at departures, I signed the form and shook hands.  It was the most convenient car rental I'd ever experienced.  

Thanks for the recommendation, Tuggers!


----------



## TTom (May 29, 2006)

Just returned recently from a week in Aruba.  We stayed at Playa Linda.

If you are going to be cooking, I would definitely rent a car (we normally do, but on this trip, we did not).

There are a number of reasonable restaurants right in the area.  We ate at Salt & Pepper and Fishes and More (right across from the OC?), and there were two or three other places in the same place which looked reasonable.

Madame Janette's (arguably, the best restaurant on the island) is an $8 cab ride in each direction, and it is one of only two restaurants on the island which have cabs waiting almost all the time (at least, that's what our cab driver told us).

Some of the stuff you might want to see would be rough, if not impossible, with anything other than a 4WD, but you can take a day tour in one and see it all (we saw the lighthouse, although not at sunset, the church, the smelter ruins, the natural pool, baby beach, ??).

I think we took one other cab ride (a snorkeling trip out of Oranjestad), but that was it.  If you are happy lounging around on the beach (Palm Beach is very nice),...

I suspect we will probably rent a car the next time we go, but, for this trip, we were fine without one.

Tom


----------

